# Spark Plug removal



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

What tool do you all use to change your spark plugs? seems like my craftsman socket wont fit in the hole..????????

thanks


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

a spark plug socket w/ extension. you do have a spark plug socket right? if you dont you need to go buy one before touching the plugs. 

also make sure you twist the wire boot before pulling up on it. sometimes they can seal super tight against the spark plug and strip out if you dont break the seal.


----------

